# Coming Off Steroids? What To Expect & How To Keep Building Muscle..



## GH Consigliere (Dec 13, 2011)

Coming Off Steroids? What To Expect & How To Keep Building Muscle..
On occasion, elite bodybuilders stay on steroids for several years at a time. This is due to the fact that they must be in shape for multiple contests as well as guest appearances throughout the year. This non-stop regimen has claimed some victims. Mendenhall comes to mind. This guy had the potential to be one of the best bodybuilders in history. Yet, he admittedly burned out on steroids before he could even claim a national championship. Hill is another bodybuilder which I have recently seen suffer from the demanding, non-stop steroid regimen required at this level. After rocketing to the top, he has recently dropped out of sight. Demelo was another up and coming national competitor who burned out on steroids and never made it. I think he is trying to make a ???natural??? comeback ??? - good luck, bud. Santoriello took a serious setback after his teenage success before coming back to win the national championships. I heard that he was messed up by steroids. Some don???t think he can make it as a professional because of the amount of drugs he has to take to stay in shape. (Oh, I mean the amount of Cybergenic Kits ??? give me a break!). Numerous pro bodybuilders and active top level national competitors find themselves in similar situations. Their contest schedule is just too busy for off cycle periods. Since their success is so heavily dependent on being in top shape, steroids become an absolute must for their program all year long???. 
Athletes have many reasons for coming off of anabolic steroids, but the most common reason is because of the health risk involved with continuous use of the substance. Coming off of steroids can have varying affects which often make the athlete nervous because there is no guarantee how the body will react to the absence of the substance once it???s used to getting the supplement. Some common symptoms of stopping steroid use include the following:
??? weight loss
??? muscle loss
??? lowered body strength
??? increased body fat
??? depression and lethargy
??? fear of lowered performance levels
One of the reasons why is the body stops producing testosterone at its normal levels during steroid use and the body has a difficult time adjusting to the lack of testosterone. This is what makes steroid use so ???addicting???. Sometimes it seems easier to go back to steroid use than to deal with the side effects. If athletes take the right precautions, however, getting off of steroids with the least possible side effects and the least possible performance loss is possible. Here are some things for any athlete to keep in mind:
??? Coming off of anabolic steroids takes planning. It???s not best to just decide to go ???cold turkey??? because the body can enter a catabolic phase which includes a decrease in strength and mass and lack of desire to train.
??? Steroids should be reduced slowly for two to four weeks depending on the strength of steroids the athlete is taking.
??? Additionally, athletes to make sure they also control the production levels of other types of hormones in the body as well. This can be done by having the athlete take a strict regimen of other drugs including antiestrogen drugs, Clomid and HCG.
??? When coming off of a steroid regimen the athlete should also alter his or her nutrition. Calories should be decreased by about one-quarter to one-third over several days without altering protein intake much.
??? Exercising regimens should also be decreased as well because the body won???t be prepared to maintain the same level of training while coming off of the steroids.by MedoJoe
__________________
Copy and paste 
From fuzo team
by medojoe

"KNOWLEDGE IS POWER!"

Why copy because I love reading good stuff and can't like this lol


----------

